# Hi I'm New



## beeworlding (Feb 22, 2017)

Hi guys!
I am new to this forum and new to snowboard. I hope I can be part of this community and have fun together!

Thanks!
Jim


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I've always wanted to have bees. I once got to clean out a hive and harvest the honey when I was a kid. It was great. A place near me now specializes in beeswax candles and has a massive business with religious candles. It's fun to take a tour. 

I also like to snowboard. And turtles.


----------



## beeworlding (Feb 22, 2017)

that's interesting bcz I have a red ear slider!


----------



## basser (Sep 18, 2015)

This thread is getting weird so I may as well add to it.

Can you get salmonella from a turtle?


----------



## beeworlding (Feb 22, 2017)

that's what I've been told too so I've always wash my hand thoroughly after I touch her. Rather safe than sorry.


----------



## Varza (Jan 6, 2013)

Kenai said:


> I also like to snowboard. And turtles.


You like to turtles? How do you turtles? Can you teach me how to turtles?


----------



## motleybeast (Mar 25, 2015)

basser said:


> This thread is getting weird so I may as well add to it.
> 
> Can you get salmonella from a turtle?


Yes, this has got weird.

+1, I also have turtles!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I occasionally pet sit a turtle; the thing kind of scares me...it sure likes fresh basil and follows me around the apartment and wants snacks out of the fridge.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Back in the day..........we'd catch snappers...........grandma would cook 'em..........we'd eat 'em...........delish............


----------



## Kenai (Dec 15, 2013)

I don't mean to kill the weird vibe I started, and it's not that I dislike turtles by any means, but my "I like turtles" was meant to rekindle everyone's memory of this kid. I was serious about the bees, though. And the snowboarding. 

https://youtu.be/CMNry4PE93Y

Edit: an update on the turtle kid. https://www.bustle.com/articles/345...onathon-ware-doing-now-he-still-loves-turtles


----------



## phillyphan (Sep 22, 2016)

In case anyone wanted to see inside a sea turtle's mouth:







Be careful petting this one.


----------

